# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هـل أنت .. (مع) .. أو (ضد) .. و لمـاذاا ؟؟

## غسان

_الســــــــــــلام عليـــــــكم و رحمة اللـــــــه و بركـــــــــــاته_ 
_/_
_\_
_/_
_\_ 

_موضوع اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم ..._ 

_وفكـرته كالآتي ..._  
_تطرح سؤال بحيث تكون الصيغه ... هل أنت (مع) أو (ضد) (أي شي معين)؟_
_مع السبب ! ! لمـاذا ؟!_
_واللي بعدك يجاوب ,, ويكتب سؤال ؟!_ 
_اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة وااضحه_  
_وانا راح ابدأ_  
_هـل انت (مع) او (ضــد) دراسة الفتيات في الخارج ؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مع وما حد يسال ليش مع

----------


## غسان

_اوكي مها .... شو هو سؤالك ..؟؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هل انت مع او ضد انه الواحد يبرر دائما ارئه؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هون بنرجع للرأي نفسه اذا كان صحيح ما في داعي تبرره واذا كان خطأ بنظر غيرك طبعا لازم تبرره...

اما انا ضد انو الواحد يبرر ارائه دائما

هل انت مع او ضد التعارف بين الشاب والفتاة قبل الزواج دون علم ودراية الاهل

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا ضد..وكمان من دون ليش؟

هل انت مع او ضد الغش بالامتحان؟

----------


## غسان

_انا ضد ... سرقة لمجهود غيري ... ما حد يسألني بعمرك غشيت ولا لأ_

_هل انت مع تعديل حكومة الذهبي ام ضد ...؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله للان اتوقع لا افضل من سابقاتها 
هل انت مع او ضد نحكي للاهل كل اشي ؟؟

----------


## غسان

_ضد ... ليس من الضروري ان يعرف الاهل كل شيء ... عندها تكون حياتي ككتاب مفتوح امامهم ..._
_لابد ان يكون في حياتي شيء لي وحدي .. بعض الغموض ضروري احيانا ...._

_هل انت مع الارتباط بشخص لا يكافئك علميا .. او ضد ..؟؟_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مع ، لأن الانسان بشخصه اولا ثم بعلمه 

الزواج دون رضى الاهل ؟ مع او ضد ؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مع ...لانو بالنهاية اسمو شريك حياتك ....مش شريك حياة اهلك ..اهم شي انت تكون عندك قناعة تامة بشريكك وخلص بكفي

هل انت مع او ضد سلطة المرأة داخل البيت

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

في اشي تشاركية ام سلطة فالله لا يحكم وحده بناس
هل انت مع او ضد اهمال الكتاب الورقي والاكتفاء بالكميوتر والكتب المحوسبة ؟!

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ضد ...لانو ما في غنى عن الكتاب الورقي مهما تطورت اساليب القراءة يبقى الكتاب الملموس له نكهة مختلفة وتستطيع الاحساس بقيمة ما داخل الكتاب ...ثم انه اضمن للبقاء والحفظ وتستطيع قراته في اي مكان وزمان ومهما اختلفت الظروف

هل انت مع او ضد النفاق الاجتماعي او ما يسمى المجاملة (بعيدا عن المثالية والاخلاقيات)....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اذا بكره اشي هو المجملة بس كمان الحكي الدج مشكلة 

هل انت مع او ضد انه الواحد بكون كتاب مفتوح  للكل ولا انه يكون غامض ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ضد يكون كتاب مفتوح للكل ، لان بعض الناس ما رح يفهموك و يحللو اشياءك بغير مكانها مما قد يسبب لك المشاكل ، كما قد يستغل ضعيفي النفوس بعض النقاط ضدك ، ولكن لا بد من وجود نخبة من الاصدقاء تجلس معهم كأنك لوحدك !! 

ما عندي سؤال ، حد يسأل غيري

----------


## غسان

_هل انت مع وجود نظام الموازي  في الجامعات الاردنية ام ضد ...؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

طبعا مع واللي ما بقدر على التخصص ما رح يطول 
هل انت مع اوضد الانفصال عن الواقع والهروب للنت؟

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_طبعا مع واللي ما بقدر على التخصص ما رح يطول 
هل انت مع اوضد الانفصال عن الواقع والهروب للنت؟
_


_ بالنسبة للموازي انا ضده بشكل كامل ... لانهم بضيعوا فرص كبيرة على طلاب التنافس ..._

_كمان ضد الانعزال ... وجعل الانترنت بوابتي الوحيدة للحياة ..._ 

_هل انت مع او ضد (( الزواج المبكر للفتاة ... اقصد قبل التخرج من الجامعة ..))_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مع طبعاً ...لانو في النهاية البنت بدها تتزوج فاذا اجى نصيبها وين المشكلة ..ممكن تكمل حياتها الجامعية اثناء الزواجد وبتقدر تنجب كمان اثناء فترة الدراسة ...وبالنهاية الزواج سترة للبنت ...اخر جملة مش مني :Smile:  :Smile: 

هل انت مع او ضد العادات والتقاليد المتبعة في الاردن للزواج

----------


## son of the sun

> مع طبعاً ...لانو في النهاية البنت بدها تتزوج فاذا اجى نصيبها وين المشكلة ..ممكن تكمل حياتها الجامعية اثناء الزواجد وبتقدر تنجب كمان اثناء فترة الدراسة ...وبالنهاية الزواج سترة للبنت ...اخر جملة مش مني
> 
> هل انت مع او ضد العادات والتقاليد المتبعة في الاردن للزواج


أنا ضد هذه العادات لكن ليس كلها لأنها تتعب اهل العريس وأهل العروس.
هل أنت مع اشتراك أعضاء بالمنتدى من خارج كلية الحصن؟؟؟
أرجو الاجابة بصراحة على هذا السؤال خاصة من المشرفين الأكارم..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أنا ضد هذه العادات لكن ليس كلها لأنها تتعب اهل العريس وأهل العروس.
> هل أنت مع اشتراك أعضاء بالمنتدى من خارج كلية الحصن؟؟؟
> أرجو الاجابة بصراحة على هذا السؤال خاصة من المشرفين الأكارم..


هذا السؤال يمسني شخصيا  :Db465236ff: 

بالنسبه الي مع ، شو يعني  :Eh S(2): 

سؤالي للعضو ابن الشمس هل انت مقتنع باجابتي ؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة son of the sun                      
_أنا ضد هذه العادات لكن ليس كلها لأنها تتعب اهل العريس وأهل العروس.
هل أنت مع اشتراك أعضاء بالمنتدى من خارج كلية الحصن؟؟؟
أرجو الاجابة بصراحة على هذا السؤال خاصة من المشرفين الأكارم.._

هذا منتدى الحصن الاردني..وتم الاعلان عنه بكل الجامعات...يعني بستهدف كل طلاب الجامعات مش بس طلاب كليه الحصن وهاد احد اهدافنا..
لذلك اه ونص

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> أنا ضد هذه العادات لكن ليس كلها لأنها تتعب اهل العريس وأهل العروس.
> هل أنت مع اشتراك أعضاء بالمنتدى من خارج كلية الحصن؟؟؟
> أرجو الاجابة بصراحة على هذا السؤال خاصة من المشرفين الأكارم..


نعم يما  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة son of the sun  
_أنا ضد هذه العادات لكن ليس كلها لأنها تتعب اهل العريس وأهل العروس._
_هل أنت مع اشتراك أعضاء بالمنتدى من خارج كلية الحصن؟؟؟_
_أرجو الاجابة بصراحة على هذا السؤال خاصة من المشرفين الأكارم.._



لا انا مع اشتراك اعضاء جدد بالمنتدى ومن خارج الكلية عشان الواحد يتعرف على اصداقاء جدد دوما  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

سؤالي هو _هل أنت مع او ضد_الثقه الزائده بالنفس ؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهرة النرجس

ضد ذلك لأننا جزء من المجتمع الذي نعيش به 
فالزواج مشاركة أولا فكيف ؟؟؟؟ يكون دون رضى الأهل وهم أول من سيكون معنا يشاركنا فرحتنا!!!!

هل أنت ضد أو مع من يكذب على من يحبة بحجة إستمرار هذا الحب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الكذب في هاي الحالة بكون حساس كثير واذا انبنت العلاقة على الكذب رح تنهار ببساطة.... لكن لا يخلو الامر وما في انسان كامل والواحد لازم يلتمس عذر للشخص المقابل ...والكذب بشكل عام صفة سيئة جدا ومزعجة ...

هل انت مع او ضد ان طلاب الجامعات في الاردن على الاغلب غير مثقفين وما يكتسبونه في الجامعات هو عبارة عن علوم ومعاراف فقط بعيدا عن الثقافة....

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_الكذب في هاي الحالة بكون حساس كثير واذا انبنت العلاقة على الكذب رح تنهار ببساطة.... لكن لا يخلو الامر وما في انسان كامل والواحد لازم يلتمس عذر للشخص المقابل ...والكذب بشكل عام صفة سيئة جدا ومزعجة ...

هل انت مع او ضد ان طلاب الجامعات في الاردن على الاغلب غير مثقفين وما يكتسبونه في الجامعات هو عبارة عن علوم ومعاراف فقط بعيدا عن الثقافة....
_


 انا مع انو ما نكتسبه من الجامعات هو عبارة عن علوم ومعارف
والثقافة اشمل واعم من هيك وبترجع للانسان نفسه تنميتة وبناء ثقافته

هل انت مع او ضد التمسك بالرأي حتى وان كان خاطئا؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مسا الخير انا سائلت سؤال مافي حدا جاوب ليش  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هل انت مع ولا ضد الواحد نام ما يصحى الا بعد ما تغيب الشمس قال تعبان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :SnipeR (30):  وبهيك يومه ما ببلش الا على المغرب؟

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_هل انت مع ولا ضد الواحد نام ما يصحى الا بعد ما تغيب الشمس قال تعبان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وبهيك يومه ما ببلش الا على المغرب؟_


_ مع .. احيانا .._ 

_خلي السؤال لغيري .._

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

طبعاً ضد فكرة الزواج دون رضى الأهل ...لان رضا الله ورضا الوالدين ولأن الزواج حياة داخل مجتمع كامل فإذا كانت أول لبنة في المجتمع وهي الأهل ترفض فكيف تكون السعادة وكيف تستمر .. 
هل أنت مع أو ضد البرامج التلفزيونية التي تعرض لنا عن كل شيء قذر ولكن بطريقة أخرى ومسميات أخرى ومن أحد البرامج الدارجة الخط الاحمر الذي يوصل الفكرة للناس للأسف ليست كما هي من وجهة نظري مثلاً 
(يسمي اللواط مثلية ) ولا يكفيه ذلك بل يستضيف الزانيات ليتحدثن عن البطولات دون حياء حتى نستسهل الحرام .....فهل أنت مع أو ضد ؟؟؟ولماذا ؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا ضد
لانه ما بصير نتحدث بهذا الموضوع اصلا


هل انت مع او ضد انه الاهل يمنعو الابن من الذهاب الى اي مكان سمعو انه مثل هيك مواقع بكون فيها شي مشبوه احيانا ؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

> انا ضد..وكمان من دون ليش؟
> 
> هل انت مع او ضد الغش بالامتحان؟


انا مع الغش في الامتحانات (تعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان)

----------


## anoucha

> انا ضد
> لانه ما بصير نتحدث بهذا الموضوع اصلا
> 
> 
> هل انت مع او ضد انه الاهل يمنعو الابن من الذهاب الى اي مكان سمعو انه مثل هيك مواقع بكون فيها شي مشبوه احيانا ؟؟؟


طبعا ضد لأنو الأهل أدرى بمصلحة ابنهم
هل انت مع أو ضد فكرة العمليات التجميلية لتغيير الجنس؟

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_هل انت مع أو ضد فكرة العمليات التجميليةلتغيير الجنس؟ 
_


 طبعا ضد لانو : ضد الدين والشريعة

----------


## بياض الثلج

ضد العمليات التجميلية 


هل أنت مع او ضد (( الرشوة )) ؟

----------


## ajluni top

اكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـد
























ضد


هل انت مع الحب عن طريق الانترنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

> اكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أكييد ضد لانو مسحرة بمسخرة
 هل انت مع ام ضد العمليا ت الاستشهادية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

أكيد مع العمليات الاستشهادية ولماذا لا  فهي في سبيل الوطن ومن ذا الذي يتقاعس عن حب وطنه 

هل أنت مع أو ضد أن تذهب الفتاة لرجل وتخطبه لنفسها؟؟

----------


## غسان

_هههههههههههه_ 

_طبعا انا مع ..._ 

_لا بمزح .. انه تصارحه بحبها او تلمحله .. اما تخطبه لحالها هيك كثيررر .._

_هل انت مع قاعدة الحب فوق كل شيء ... حتى الاهل .. ام ضد ..؟؟؟_

_هل انت مع_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الاحزان 					 
> _انا مع الغش في الامتحانات (تعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان)_


أكيد بتمزحي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _هههههههههههه 
> 
> طبعا انا مع ... 
> 
> لا بمزح .. انه تصارحه بحبها او تلمحله .. اما تخطبه لحالها هيك كثيررر ..
> 
> هل انت مع قاعدة الحب فوق كل شيء ... حتى الاهل .. ام ضد ..؟؟؟
> ...



انا ضد...الحب ليس فوق كل شئ..الحب يعيش اذا كانت الظروف مواتيه,...لكن اذا كانت الظروف غير مواتيه..فنهايته محتومه

نفس السؤال
هل انت مع ام ضد؟؟؟......

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

معاكي يا زهرة  :Icon31: 
هو مش كل اشي 


مع ولا ضد التمسك في الحب بس مشان ما اندم انه تركتة وما حاولت؟

----------


## عُبادة

سوالف حصيدة

----------


## القلم الحزين

اه مع الفكرة لانه حاليا صار للبنت حق مثل الشب واكثر 
بالتعليم انا بحكي مش باشي ثاني

----------


## القلم الحزين

هل انت (مع) او (ضد) انه يكون للواحد اصدقاء مصلحجية؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

صاحب ومصلحجي ما بيزبطوا ...معناها ما بكون صاحب...

هل انت مع او ضد ان مساواة المرأة بالرجل هو ما اوصل المجتمع الى هذه الدرجة من الانحطاط الاخلاقي وانتشار الرذيلة ...الرجاء التأني في الرد :Embarrassment:

----------


## بياض الثلج

مع المساواة بما شرع الله فقط 

هل انت مع أو ضد السكوت عن الحق ؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الاحزان  
_انا مع الغش في الامتحانات (تعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان)_ 

يعني يا عاشقة الأحزان أنا شفت ناس بتغلط وبتحكي انه هاد غلط وبتعترف ..
ناس بتغلط وبتنكر وبتكابر انه هاد صح ..كمان شفت 
بس انه ناس بتغلط وبتحكي انه صح وبتجيب دليل كمان هاي جديده علي  :Db465236ff:  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_هههههههههههه_  

_طبعا انا مع ..._  
_لا بمزح .. انه تصارحه بحبها او تلمحله .. اما تخطبه لحالها هيك كثيررر .._ 
_هل انت مع قاعدة الحب فوق كل شيء ... حتى الاهل .. ام ضد ..؟؟؟_ 
_هل انت مع_ 



في بنت وانا باليرموك راحت على دكتور بكليه الشريعه بمكتبه وحكتلو انا بحبك وزوجتك نفسي  :Db465236ff: 
طيب بلكي هو ما بدو إياك غصب الشغله ... هديك دخلت بعقود الزواج على طول ما خطبته حتى  :Db465236ff:  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هـنـاء  
_مع المساواة بما شرع الله فقط_  
_هل انت مع أو ضد السكوت عن الحق ؟؟_ 


ضد السكوت عن الحق لو امام مين ما كان ... وانا بحكي هالشي وبعنيه كمان .. 
ها أنت مع أو ضد ان تقابل السيئه بالحسنه ولا صعبه عليك والي بعطيني كف بردو الو بعشره عشان ما يفكرني أهبل ؟؟!!

----------


## بياض الثلج

طبعا ضد لأن السيئة لا تقابل الحسنة نههائيا وانما هو تصرف بدون حكمة 

هل أنت مع أو ضد (( التزمير )) بيب بيب ؟؟؟ زمور السيارة

----------


## غسان

حلو التزمير اله وقته ... بس الاصل ما نستخدمه الا بالضروري .. 

هل انت مع اعطاء الحريه الكامله للبنت في مجتمعنا ..؟؟ كالرجل تماما ..

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_حلو التزمير اله وقته ... بس الاصل ما نستخدمه الا بالضروري .. 

هل انت مع اعطاء الحريه الكامله للبنت في مجتمعنا ..؟؟ كالرجل تماما ..
_


 ضد... لأنها بضيع ... وصدقوني الي بطالب بهالشي هو مو حمله ابدا ... مهما قويت البنت بضل ضعيفة .. واسألو مجرب  :Eh S(2): 
نفس اسؤال ..

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
حلو التزمير اله وقته ... بس الاصل ما نستخدمه الا بالضروري .. 

هل انت مع اعطاء الحريه الكامله للبنت في مجتمعنا ..؟؟ كالرجل تماما ..



ضد... لأنها بضيع ... وصدقوني الي بطالب بهالشي هو مو حمله ابدا ... مهما قويت البنت بضل ضعيفة .. واسألو مجرب 
نفس اسؤال .._


 لا لان الذي يطالب بحرية البنت هوة يريد تخريب المجتمع الاسلامي الي اكثر من مجتمع ياهودي او امريكي 


هل انت مع ضرب الفتا او الشب على مخالفة ما

----------


## دمعة فرح

ضد...لانو الضرب ما بجيب فايده.
هل انت مع او ضد الغيره؟؟؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

أكـــــــــــيد  ((( مع  )))

لأنه لو ما في غيره .. ما في حب

----------


## حسان القضاة

F5   .....

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انت ضد او مع الزواج بـ رجل ماضيه حافل بالثغرات

----------

